# Do Big Puppy Paws = Big Dog ?



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

I was just wandering whether it was true that if your puppy has big paws it'll grow up to be a big dog 

I tend to think most puppies paws look big but everywhere me and Trigger go we are always getting people saying he will grow up to be a big boy cos of his big paws.

I always thought it was a bit of an old wives tale but am now wandering whether there is some truth in it.

ps please don't laugh if this is a stupid question


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure if it true of certain breeds or not. I have a male cocker spaniel who has big paws (not helped by his hair) - he has bigger paws than dogs twice his size so it is not true in his case he is a year old but quite small for a cocker.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i dont think so tbh
People always comment on the size of Shortys but she is a large breed.

Be good if it was true all round - you know what they say about a guy with big feet dont you? :lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol from the pic... trigger is a boxer ergo he's gonna be a fairly big dog!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Ollie had huge paws as a pup, and he's about medium-large for a cocker, but not huge for his breed.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Both Glen and Fletcher were big pawed puppies and have turned out to be on the larger side for their breed, so dunno


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know to be honest :confused1:

Luna had big paws as a pup and yes she is a big dog but then again she is a big breed..

10 weeks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nah I don't go for that. My boy had ginormous paws and we always got the comments 'oh he's going to be a huge dog!'.

In reality he is currently 30kg which for a golden retriever is on the smaller side but then some are a bit chunky and he isn't overly so. Height wise he's the higher end of breed standard and he's not a bean pole by any means but I wouldn't say he is as big as I was lead to believe or anything...He's nearly 2 btw...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

zeb had massive paws as a pup he still has pretty big ones now. hes around 30kg but as a medium breed crossed with a large breed he couldve gone either way

bear has really danity paws and hes not much smaller then zeb, hes not as stocky and his chest isnt as big. but weight/height wise theres very little between them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My sister got a puppy (looked like a lab puppy) from a rescue centre, he had the most enormous paws Ive ever seem on a tiny pup so believing that he would grow huge they called him Digby after tthe film Digby the biggest dog in the world.... fully grown he was like a small corgi shaped dog, never really grew into his paws or his name .


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies, thought it seemed a bit straightforward for calculating his size better warn those bitches hitting on him not to be mislead by his huge paws

Guess only time will tell if he does end up big or not.

I guess some bits grow more than others to begin with - his ears have definitely taken a growth, just waiting on his face growing into them

ps billyboysmammy, how did you know he is one of Ergo's


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I have always had german shepherds and have always been told that 'the wrist' is the clue to the size of the adult your pupster will become! If the wrist is big then the dog will be big, and when the wrist looks like it is smooth on the leg and not nobbly any more then the dog has finished growing! (hope that makes sense) It has always been true with any dogs i have owned! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure but one of the reasons I went for Heidi was her size. The other litter were much bigger at that same age - stockier too and I wanted dainty.
She had tiny paws too so I thought I was on to a winner.

A few weeks later these huge paws appeared. Thankfully she is still dainty and grew into them. Not as big as I would have thought but bigger than I first anticipated.

Either way, she is my little star. I have no idea if it's just an old wives tale or not but it certainly kept me on my toes :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bexy said:


> Thanks for all your replies, thought it seemed a bit straightforward for calculating his size better warn those bitches hitting on him not to be mislead by his huge paws
> 
> Guess only time will tell if he does end up big or not.
> 
> ...


I think she meant ergo as in 'therefore'


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I think she meant ergo as in 'therefore'


Oh right just so happens that is also Trigger's dad name


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bexy said:


> Oh right just so happens that is also Trigger's dad name


Spooky :scared:


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

When I took Treacle to [email protected] vets for her 1st jab and chip the vet told me very confidently "she is going to be a very big girl, look at those paws!". She is now a fully grown 3.5 years old and right at the bottom height of the breed standard for GSP bitches and considered small! The vet told me he was very knowledgable about GSPs as he had them at home in South Africa, he was very cocky about it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I just think some parts grow quicker and before others.... LOL 

My Weimy pups all had whopping Ears and feet.. lol meal times was a right mess, They look in proportion now..


I dont think you will be able to prove or disprove this..lol


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

A bit late to the party, but it's the puppies knuckle you need to look at to determine how big they'll get.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't think so, Skye has big paws but she won't be very big

Dascha had huge paws as a pup but she's only a miniature sized dog. We all thought she'd grow lab size since she def has lab in her.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Going by paw size I am the proud owner of a Great Dane Dont think that is right though, as Bobs parents weren't that big so I am guessing it is a bit of an old wives tale


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Surely dwarf breeds throw the theory right out!??


----------



## woodwitch (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know about this,all I can say is that my Ozzy has HUGE paws and ankles, really chunky, and I went round to see his sisters the other other day, they are tiny compared to him!

My OH got a bit of a shock too - it was the first time he'd seen Ozzy's dad. Don't think he was quite prepared for the size of him. Personally, I think Ozzy's going to be bigger....


----------

